# The wedding hair thread ..



## polo_princess

Thought we could have a thread with lots of ideas and inspiration for wedding hair.

Its SO hard to decide what to do :hissy:

How are you all having yours? Any ideas and piccies?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

You look like you have quite similar hair to me!

This was my hair in the daytime:
https://i46.tinypic.com/2s1t6dw.jpg

It was quite chilled out and relaxed, which suited the beach wedding we had.

I then put my hair in a side ponytail for the evening so I could dance better!!

https://i47.tinypic.com/zwyfxe.jpg


----------



## Linzi

That 1st picture above was how I wanted mine but ended up a bit flatter as my hair doesn't hold a curl :(

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs084.snc1/4585_102483656083_519911083_3075971_6414307_n.jpg

Think that style would really suit you hun :)

x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah all curls flatten a lot. The key is to do them so tight in the morning you look stupid, almost like ringlets, because by the time you get to the ceremony they would have dropped.

Also, GHD curls are crap and ALWAYS drop loads. I always curl my hair with good old fashioned tongs!


----------



## Linzi

We tried everything at my trial to get the curls, its not even that they wouldnt hold they just wouldnt even appear!! lol

I had my stylist, best friend and mum all helping trying to get them soted & it just wasnt happening. 

The amount of hairspray I had on Im pleased I never had a fag that day coz when I lit up I would have been done for :rofl:

x


----------



## booflebump

I wanted quite a classic updo with a fair bit of height on top. Something along the lines of these
 



Attached Files:







3685_4661_Simpson-Jessica-14-4x.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 2









4645524586c1c7552190a77f36f9c79f7e676de12d29bd0d4fe174e015b946eb78d94b9a.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 1









7565707022246be283ba80b0e775e0cfddc4bb8caf8e08fc1d0464a109532df19d270d8a.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 2









updo_hair_082_10_t.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 320









nsl-1111.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dizzyspells

I am totally stuck as I want mine mainly down but it doesnt hold styles very well!!Did quite like this kind of look but not with flowers maybe diamonte clips or somthing simlair.


----------



## JuicyLucy

I really like the simple styles like these:
https://i45.tinypic.com/30t6wif.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/34xq9o6.jpg


----------



## polo_princess

Ohhh they are all delicious, i loooove looking at wedding hair!!

I'll find some pics of the styles that i was thinking of


----------



## polo_princess

My hair is poker straight so doesnt hold a curl very well at all, so i may have half up half down, a little beehive and then add some extensions to the bottom as they will hold a curl better!!


----------



## JuicyLucy

Sounds nice.. like this? If so then that'll look lovely! :flower:

https://i45.tinypic.com/2hmneox.jpg


----------



## polo_princess

Some different ones that i like :)

https://i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww13/lauren_xx20/my%20wedding%20planning/hair.jpg

https://i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww13/lauren_xx20/my%20wedding%20planning/chelshair.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t306/iloveladybugs79/Wedding%20Idea%20Photos/Hair10.jpg

https://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae91/dwinkler06/hairside2.jpg

https://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww223/hodgeysdorris/Bridalhairceremony.jpg


----------



## Savannah1

I'm going for something like that as i'll be wearing a tiara and a veil so i need some height :)
 



Attached Files:







fghgsfj.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JuicyLucy

^^ I like the one with the plait! x


----------



## Savannah1

The last picture is lovely


----------



## polo_princess

I like them all its sooooo hard to choose just one :lol:

Im having a little veil and a tiara style clip thing (forget what they are called lol) so i need something with a bit of ooomph on top

I like the flower ones but they wouldnt suit my dress :(


----------



## JuicyLucy

I really love the plait one.. you could have that then the "oomph" on top with the curls!


----------



## booflebump

I am in a quandry over whether to have anything in my hair. I have a fabulous necklace that Mr Boofs bought me and a cathedral length veil, and dont know if it would be overkill to have something in my hair too. I might wait until the Flo and Percy 2011 collection is out and have a look then as I love their stuff


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Aww all the hairsryles here are really nice!!! I cant wait to see your wedding pics holly! :)


----------



## EstelSeren

I have incredibly long hair (I can sit on it!!) so this might not suit, but I do love showing it off!!
This is how I had my hair for my wedding:






It took absolutely ages to get it done! I loved my circlet too!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Sovereign

I'm having a side parting with a beehive and my hair and curled and all pinned up at the back x


----------



## lillypiesmummy

All so pretty! Here are some i love!

https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/Wedding%20Stuff/long_hair_6_m.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/Wedding%20Stuff/hair_811_10_m.jpg
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/Wedding%20Stuff/hair4.jpg


----------



## FlowerFairy

Fantastic thread. I have my hair trial on 22nd June and I am not just sure yet, I have very long, very thick hair which gets easily notted so I love the fully up with the criss cross at the back. I will have my veil underneath and a tiara. I need a bit of fringe as I have a big forhead :rofl: I am currently cultivating a side fringe thingy.


----------



## 24/7

I can't decide either, I want it down and at the moment I'd like it straight, but I'm worried it will be too boring.... :(


----------



## MrsVenn

I didn't want a veil and so had lots of things put in my hair to bring out the detail on my dress, this was the result:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-101-1.jpg


----------



## booflebump

MrsVenn said:


> I didn't want a veil and so had lots of things put in my hair to bring out the detail on my dress, this was the result:
> 
> https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-101-1.jpg

Gorgeous!


----------



## FlowerFairy

booflebump said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> I didn't want a veil and so had lots of things put in my hair to bring out the detail on my dress, this was the result:
> 
> https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-101-1.jpg
> 
> Gorgeous!Click to expand...

I agree. Absolutely stunning x


----------



## belladonna

No matter what I do my hair will not curl and if I have it down I will get too hot so these are styles I like;
 



Attached Files:







looks1.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## MrsVenn

Thanks girls, my hairdresser was so nervous about doing my hair as she hadn't done many up dos..it became one of the main talking pieces at the wedding, hehe.


----------



## cdj1

This is how I had my hair girls! - :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02957.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## polo_princess

Oooh i love all of the pretty updo's but im too much of a lover of lots of hair with tons of volume and big curls ... if i could get away with it i would have a half up half down during the day and then fully up at night, bit backwards i know :rofl:


----------



## plutosblue

I have really thin hair and its quite short, so my bridesmaid who is also my hairdresser for the day (I am cheap) :haha: is going to be popping in some extensions and colouring it. I am praying that something like this will be the end result.... although I am a brunette hehe 

Lots of hairspray and curling is the answer!!! .. and maybe a touch of superglue :rofl: Also I am wearing a headband not a tiara :) So this should look nice (heres to hoping!)
 



Attached Files:







wedding_hairstyles_curls_01.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pinkmummy

So glad you started this thread Holly!!

I always said I wanted mine down and curled but have decided I don't relaly like it like that anymore as my hair is too short.

I have bought some pins to go in my hair but I kind of want some of it up and some of it down iykwim.

My hairdresser is coming today to do a trial so i will let you know what I decide after :thumbup: xx


----------



## katieandbump

Love this thread and the gorgoues pics great to get some ideas of different looks. 
I think i'll be having my hair half up half down, perhaps with beehive seems to be what most people do i hardly ever wear it up and never have really understood why some brides slick their hair back with loads of hairspray and end up look nothing like themselves lol. I'm growing my hair so hoepfully in a year it will be super long to have nice curls in otherwise i'll get extensions. I think hair down looks more feminine but saying that this will probably go totally out of the window and i'll end up with an updo lol.


----------



## polo_princess

too many decisions huh?

i can pull off an updo really well, but i dont often have my hair like it so thats what puts me off it, i wont feel so "natural" which is a shame because some updo's are stunning!!


----------



## binxyboo

I got married nearly 2 years ago now, but I still love looking at wedding stuff!!
I grew my hair for our wedding. I work as a nurse, so always have my hair up at work, so I went for a half up half down do.
I had a few sparkles dotted in the back of my hair too.

Getting ready
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625626_6899.jpg

all done
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625534_3919.jpg


----------



## pinkmummy

Binxy that is almost exactly the same as I had mine done yseterday and agreed to have it done for the wedding!! :D xx


----------



## Vici

I'm hoping for something like this

https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/68139695e0aace457c665da11b7ea06db333aedf0be815f39110acb26ea25a30f4b89e10.jpg

Although as my hair is fairly short, my hairdresser is making me most of it out of extensions xx


----------



## MissingBubs

Vici said:


> I'm hoping for something like this
> 
> https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/68139695e0aace457c665da11b7ea06db333aedf0be815f39110acb26ea25a30f4b89e10.jpg
> 
> Although as my hair is fairly short, my hairdresser is making me most of it out of extensions xx

My god, that is beautiful. I didn't know what I wanted to do with my hair, but knew I wanted it up due to heat/frizz/sweat/nerves/general stress of hair not being perfect!
This is an ideal style because it's not too formal either.
I love it! X


----------



## polo_princess

Ooooh Vici thats gorgeous!!

Binxy im at work and the photo of yours doesnt show :(


----------



## booflebump

Brides magazine has a wedding hair cd-rom this month xxx


----------



## binxyboo

polo_princess said:


> Ooooh Vici thats gorgeous!!
> 
> Binxy im at work and the photo of yours doesnt show :(

try these ones instead - they are hosted by a different site that may not be blocked.
https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=1289a672&file=4007cda2&maxsize=700
https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=1289a672&file=735d9253&maxsize=700


----------



## mummy to be

loving this thread... :) 

I cut 85% of my hair off 1 week before my wedding... (Kind of had a meltdown lol) so the design i wanted went out the window lol... 

My hair doesnt hold curls at all so that was also out of the questions... 
So this is what i got.... oh i also included a pic where you can see my headband (diamonteed headband and where my veil was placed) 

Also included my bridesmaids pics as well.. just for some more pics for you to look at :)
 



Attached Files:







25675_10150101966430475_873715474_11596609_8329326_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 15









25675_10150101966425475_873715474_11596608_4274102_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 16









25675_10150101965950475_873715474_11596568_957773_s.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 201









25675_10150101965960475_873715474_11596569_5090571_s.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 201









25675_10150101966200475_873715474_11596589_7583253_s.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 202


----------



## Sofiekirsten

This is the design I will be having for our wedding on 17th July



And the tiara I bought last week



:thumbup:


----------



## Niki

I'm thinking of the beehive look with a few curls coming down the side of my face


----------



## babytots

Ooooo what a fab thread its given me some good idea as to how I want my hair. I'm currently growing it as I did have it in a inverted bob when I had it cut at Christmas but want it to be long enough to have curls in my hair. If it isn't then will see about getting extensions put in to give my hairdresser a bit more to work with.

I'm thinking a beehive on top to hold my tiara and veil in place and then the rest curled. Or have more of a relaxed boho look where its curled and then pinned to a side.

Ahhhh decisions decisions lol. x


----------



## Pink1981

I love looking at wedding hair!! 

This was how i had mine... i have massive ears so didn't feel comfortable with an up do 

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j109/karibabes/Weddinghair.jpg


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Vici I love what you posted, I hae really long hair so that would be fab xx


----------



## chelleb2

This was mine - 

https://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt166/ChelleCowie/0020c050.jpg
https://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt166/ChelleCowie/fc0c1421.jpg


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhh thats so lovely :cloud9:

Im having mine similar for my hen do, i decided that last night :lol:


----------



## lynne192

for my wedding i really want a half up half down hair style. i thought about something like the one in the "love story" by taylor swift video.


----------



## amylk87

I'm going for half up half down also...

Like this -

https://www.liweddings.com/chat/p/2922827_1.jpg

or this (but curly)
https://pics.livejournal.com/krgk84/pic/0005wgfz/s320x240

x


----------



## lynne192

oh i like the first one :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

chelleb2 said:


> This was mine -
> 
> https://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt166/ChelleCowie/0020c050.jpg
> https://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt166/ChelleCowie/fc0c1421.jpg

OMG!!! I love that! i have been searching for something like it for absolutly ages and ages!!!! Do you have more pictures of the back and front?

btw you look absolutly stunning!


----------



## princess_bump

bumping this thread!! god i need inspiration :lol: thinking i could do with an 'up' do i like as well as a down one, as i'm taking pictures out to florida for them to trial out there and do on the day.

having hair extensions put in (i used to wear clip in ones all the time pre-mads! haven't had them in since then! these are permanent!) the week or so before we fly, but still haven't a clue!

was thinking more down and wavy, having tiara and veil, but could do with some inspiration!!


----------



## honeybee2

im having it wavy and very loose & relaxed.

not sure if I want it up or down though- ill decide this when i choose my veil!!!

here are my styles :flower:
 



Attached Files:







gg.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 4









images.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 5









taylor-swift.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3









vintage-headband-tiara-1940s-1761-p.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5









hair_edh.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## princess_bump

ooooo honeybee, loving the half up curls!


----------



## <tiny_toes>

love the first one amy posted thats gorgeous with the little flowers in! i'd love something like that but i'd definately have to grow my hair, its just sweeping my shoulders now but do you think it would grow enough by april to look half decent?? or extensions maybe?? my hair is very fine and straight so i worry about holding a curl in it ahhh!!!


----------



## Missy89

There's some amazing styles here! As I'm gettin married away from home I can't have a trial withthe actual hairdresser so I've booked in a hair dressers down here she's agreed to try out 4/5 different styles so I can take photos of each then show them to the women on the day so I know exactly what suits me, I'm edging towards half up half down as I have blonde on top and red underneath so FX'd I'm not too fussy and wish me luck having my hair pulled all about all day friday :p


----------



## sambam

this is my hair - not the best picture !...
me & my dad leaving from my folks house :) x
 



Attached Files:







8115834274a10535261595l.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## polo_princess

Well after all of my deliveration im having my hair up in a beehive x french pleat :)


----------



## princess_bump

oh holly that shall look stunning :cloud9:

sam - you looked amazing! love LOVE your hair! 

think i'm keeping it simple for resort reasons! so going for simple curls with a little height and a little front of it up, and rest my tiara in it, if that makes sense :lol:

though to add, once i've had my extensions put in, i will have more of an idea about it!


----------



## polo_princess

I cant wait to see you "all done" Carly :cloud9:

eeeek .... by christmas we'll be married women :shock:


----------



## princess_bump

aww thanks holly! i'm very excited for you wedding pictures!! it's scary how quickly it's come round :happydance: yay for the married women! :yipee:


----------



## CassieS

Here were my inspiration pics for my recent wedding. Since we were having an outdoor wedding right along the coast, I knew it would be windy, so had to go with an up-do. 

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/luv2shop8503/Wedding/hairfront2.jpg https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/luv2shop8503/Wedding/hairback.jpg

It didn't turn out quite as I was hoping for, but it worked. And as expected, the wind blew it apart before the evening was over. The front curls were already coming out while we were just taking pics, that was kind of disappointing. 

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/luv2shop8503/Wedding%20Trip%20Pics/Wedding27-1.jpg

So make sure if you're having an outdoor wedding that they use lots and lots of hairspray!


----------



## princess_bump

oh cassie your hair was stunning! i adore the style! that is def. a good tip for hair spray, i'm a bit nervous about mine and the florida heat! xx


----------



## CassieS

Thanks! Yeah, that's one thing I was glad I didn't have to worry about humidity in California. My hair has natural wave in it, so it turns into a big frizz ball in the Florida humidity. Best of luck with yours! I'm sure your stylist will create something lovely for you, expecting the heat and humidity, they should know what works best!


----------



## Ang3l

This was the way I had my hair:

https://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab2/crystalangelcloud/?action=view&current=C-C-194.jpg


https://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab2/crystalangelcloud/?action=view&current=C-C-231.jpg


----------



## princess_bump

Ang3l said:


> This was the way I had my hair:
> 
> https://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab2/crystalangelcloud/?action=view&current=C-C-194.jpg
> 
> 
> https://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab2/crystalangelcloud/?action=view&current=C-C-231.jpg

love this! your hair has so much body to do, looked stunning :D


----------



## Ang3l

Aww, thank you Princess _ Bump! :)


----------



## Missy89

Ang that looks lush! 

Im still deciding between a side pontytail with it french plaited at the back and half up half down with lots of curls! Only 5 days to get my bum in gear!


----------



## Ang3l

Thanks :)

Only 5 days left to decide lol! I know how you feel, I never got round to deciding 100% what I wanted to 3 days before the wedding! 

I think go with whatever suits you best, the french plait sounds nice :)


----------



## Missy89

I think the half up half down makes my face look thinner but the other one is like nothing I've seen before, it's kinda where the hair would usally be pulled across your neckline to go into a side pony it a plait instead of being plain, I've got the photos of all 5 hair styles I tried on my sisters camera I shall have to get them back from her! I'm so fussy!


----------



## Ang3l

Lol, I was also very fussy when it came to my hair. I think I tried every hairdresser in my city in the end lol. :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

This was my wedding hair
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/DSCF2170.jpghttps://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/xxnicxxjd/DSCF2171.jpg


----------



## jellytot

hello, i am new to bride and beyond, this is the hairstyle i want for my big day, planning on getting married in oct 2011.https://www.bridalhairspecialist.co.uk/userfiles/Image/Placement%20of%20Veil%20&%20Accessories/large/hair19.jpg


----------



## princess_bump

love both the 'up' styles ladies!


----------



## pink_bow

jellytot said:


> hello, i am new to bride and beyond, this is the hairstyle i want for my big day, planning on getting married in oct 2011.https://www.bridalhairspecialist.co.uk/userfiles/Image/Placement%20of%20Veil%20&%20Accessories/large/hair19.jpg

Ooh thats lovely!!

My hair doesn't suit being up. I want something similar to Sophie from the film "Mamma Mia" 

** scoots off to find a pic** xx


----------



## pink_bow

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=70&ty=74

Here it is xx


----------



## jellytot

thats lovely! soft curls would be lovely! how about a half up half down in this style?


----------



## pink_bow

Yeah I was thinking I could have some of it up where the veil is.


----------



## jellytot

yeah that would be nice, maybe have a bit of height just before the veil? are u having a tiara? u could have a bit of height just behind it?


----------



## pink_bow

I think I'm going to have a tiara but not hundred percent sure yet


----------



## princess_bump

soft curls are beautiful! love that style pink bow :D


----------



## pink_bow

Thanks, I really like it x


----------

